# Nepenthes attenboroughii



## zonbonzovi (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.treehugger.com/natural-sciences/giant-rat-eating-plant-discovered-in-the-philippines.html

http://www.redfernnaturalhistory.com/nepenthes_attenboroughii

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nepenthes (Jan 20, 2013)

Its neat that theirs a new carnivorous plant species, but theirs something about the first article that I find quite far fetched. It is not anything I've heard of any Nepenthes do.

"it catches insects, rodents, and other small animals in its tubes as they tumble down into them. The plant then closes its tube, trapping the prey inside." - first paragraph.

Now, some one correct me if I'm wrong, but Nepenthes don't regularly catch rats. I'm not saying it doesn't and cant happen, its just not often that they catch rodents. The ones that do get large enough to capture rodents, do not do so often. So calling it a rat eating carnivorous plant that "closes its tube", is just silly. None of the Nepenthes I ever kept closed the lid to the pitchers they were quite immobile, they will secrete a "nectar" on the permistone and lid.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kazaam (Feb 13, 2013)

They look like toilets.


----------



## macbaffo (Feb 13, 2013)

*R: Nepenthes attenboroughii*



> Its neat that theirs a new carnivorous plant species, but theirs something about the first article that I find quite far fetched. It is not anything I've heard of any Nepenthes do.<br />
> <br />
> &quot;it catches insects, rodents, and other small animals in its tubes as they tumble down into them. The plant then closes its tube, trapping the prey inside.&quot; - first paragraph.<br />
> <br />
> ...


Well it's the media! It's far more catching a rat-eating plant than a common insect eating plant...
But thanks for sharing Zon!


----------

